# passing tips



## bkw (Aug 20, 2006)

racing this weekend in a fleet of chartered boats. i know i have the fastest boat. handicaps are applied at the start of the race. i will be starting last.
we will be sailing 23 miles and point of sail will be from close hauled to beam reach. it will be a straight shot. this is my first race as skipper. can anyone give me some tips on how to pass. if the boat in front of me covers im not sure what to do.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

If the course is a fetch (ie no tacking involved) then keeping your air clear is the key. Pass far enough to weather so that the "passee" is not tempted or able to luff high enough to prevent the pass.

If that isn't the case, then if the boat ahead is significantly smaller/slower pass to leeward, but again not too close, foot off a bit and dive through their lee to minimize your time in bad air.

Be clear on your rights (and theirs) as you get into close quarters maneouvering. Freshen up on the latest version of the rules.

If its a big fleet you may have trouble finding lanes as you work your way through the fleet - remember to think ahead and have a plan for each boat. Of course it goes without saying that the other boat(s) may not buy into your plan!<G>


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

...if the race starts with the wind on your beam, head up, not close hauled but 10 degrees off, this will give some wiggle room if needed. When you have achieved separation from the fleet sail your course, if you are truly faster noone should be able to cover.


----------

